# Dogs Obsessed Over New Food



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

So recently I've had to switch foods from Nature's Variety Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula to Cani Source Dog food.This food makes my dogs act strange.

First I Kitty and Ivy a sample, they spent the rest of the day mooning over the sample box. Ok not so bad I figure they thought it was treats or something special.

Second I started the switch. they picked all the new food out of there bowls and ate it first then the old food. weird but ok.

Third they saw the big box of food they wouldn't leave it alone. Turn my back on them for 1 min to take my coat off and they had the box open. They've never ever open food or other treat when there in a box or bag when we are in the room. 

Fourth fed them tonight not once did they stop eating the licked there bowls clean totally empty. They've never ever done that before unless its canned food.

Needless to say they love the new food. It's really bad I've had to hide the dog food bin so they can't get at it or they try and open it.

Kitty was so tried from eating she had to sit down and finish.








please ignore the mess I haven't cleaned in a while I've had pneumonia.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

What a mess (JUST KIDDING) that is good- at least they are happy about it- I never heard about that food- wonder if I can get a free sample


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, guess they like it huh? ROFL!!!


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

4paws-up said:


> What a mess (JUST KIDDING) that is good- at least they are happy about it- I never heard about that food- wonder if I can get a free sample


I could send you some. I don't think they sell it out side of Canada yet.


----------



## StingRay (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Zack - I am new to this site but found it after doing a search for CaniSource dog food. I haven't been able to find much information about it and it is not available here.

Just wondering if you still feed it to your dogs and if you have any more opinions about it,

Thanks!


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

yup I still feed it. The dogs still love it. They will do anything for a kibble of the food. Even My sisters cat like the food he'll fight the dogs to get some of it. (this is a cat that runns the other way every time he see a dog)

You can order the food from Katoby or other Online Canadian retailers.


----------



## DougSlimline1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does dog food influence different breeds?
One of the dogs I take care of is a terrier poodle and it simply refuse to eat Iams dog food yet I have a great deal on Iams dog food coupons. On the other hand I have a chiawawa poodle who loves Iams and refuses Pedigree. From this observation it is clear to me that there must be some distinction. I have also found a great deal on a free Pedigree dog food coupon so my terrier poodle is happy but seriously who wants to buy two different kinds?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Just so you know, Doug, it's "Chihuahua." As for dogs liking or disliking certain foods, I don't think breed has anything to do with it. And coupons, or no coupons, I wouldn't buy either Iams or Pedigree for my dogs no matter how much they loved it. Check out http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com for more information.


----------



## StingRay (Feb 10, 2009)

I would agree with pamperedpets - check out that website and look at some of the ingredients in those foods. A dog's preference to a food is not a good indication of nutritional quality. Crappy foods get sprayed with fat and blood to make them more palatable, otherwise a dog wouldn't touch them.


----------



## jaytuk (Apr 30, 2009)

That obsessed over food? That must be some good stuff. Is there any coupons for it? I know that there is some coupons for pedigree dog food but what about that kind?


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

there are coupons in the sample packs and when you buy a box. I don't think this food is avaible outside of canada yet thou


----------



## Petsmart909 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha well thats good, it must really love it.
be careful they dont get a little chunky!


and is that a petZazz feeding bowl? haha.


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

They have a toll free number. I may call and see if they would ship to the US. The ingredients look great.

Do you add water to it, or just feed it straight? It says it is dehydrated, so I assume you put water in it?? But maybe not?


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

no water, just scoop and feed


----------



## LOHO123 (Aug 15, 2009)

That's really weird. I just tried this food with my dog and got the same reaction. I mostly feed homemade food because he doesn't like the raw food. I like to give him an alternative for dinner and have tried a few kibbles with him. I've tried Orijen, NRG, Multi-menu (eww), and Eukanuba  (given to us for free, but he wouldn't even eat it. Smart dog!). He refused to eat everything and would only eat the NRG when he was really hungry. Even when he eats the homemade food, he isn't food driven and will eat it slowly. He's even been known to leave food for several hours and come back when he is hungry.

I went out looking for something new and the store gave us a sample of Canisource. He was trying to get into the samples on the way home. When we got home, I poured it into his bowl and he gobbled it down. I've never seen him behave in this way for any kind of food (Ok, maybe a Bully stick). When he was done, he licked the bowl clean and pushed the dishes around to see if he dropped any. We've had him on the food for about a week and he starts licking his lips when he sees the box. He will actually lie down by his dishes and wait for it. I was almost worried that may be they coated it with something like some of the bad food brands do. I've looked through their entire website and I don't know what it is that is so addicting. It's all ingredients that he gets with his homemade meals. I searched the food to find some reviews and came across this thread. The ultimate test will be my Uncle's Whippet. She's one of those dogs that will literally starve herself if she doesn't like it. I'll let you know how she reacts to it in the next few months.

Just a note on adding water to the food. It is a dehydrated food if you don't add water, you need to make sure that they have open access to water. My dog doesn't like it when the kibble is watery, but usually has a big drink of water following his meal.


----------



## jaytuk (Apr 30, 2009)

Zack_the_Mouse said:


> yup I still feed it. The dogs still love it. They will do anything for a kibble of the food. Even My sisters cat like the food he'll fight the dogs to get some of it. (this is a cat that runns the other way every time he see a dog)
> 
> You can order the food from Katoby or other Online Canadian retailers.


Yes I know! My little puppy likes the pedigree dog food, she eats it so faast! I really like that she likes that kind of food because I found all these coupons here.


----------

